# Losing my land in Good Hope.



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 13, 2016)

The man that owns the land I have leased for about 15 years told me he needs me to leave. He is getting to old to harvest the hay any more and is leasing the land to a farmer to plant crops.
I would like to move my Airstream trailer where I could stay in over night and be able to take a snooze at midday during deer season. I can still hunt on the adjacent property and do not have to hunt where the trailer would be.
If I can not find a place to put it I may just quit hunting and sell all of my guns, cameras, cloths, stands and reloading equipment and my ATV since I will be 71 this summer. I have the trailer close to RT. 186 and Jones Wood road near Good Hope, GA.
I would be willing to join a club to park the trailer, but not hunt the land.
Any help would be apreciated.

gt40


----------



## Horns (Mar 13, 2016)

Post an ad at the General Store. There are lots of good people in Walton county. Someone might let you put it on their place as you asked. I'm in the central part of the county but no place to park a camper. I would hate for you to call it quits now.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up Horns,

gt40


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 14, 2016)

I have a cousin in Gratis who owns several acres. He's a good guy, doesnt hunt but might be willing to let you put it there. I can call him if you want. Its about 10 miles from Good Hope.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 14, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> I have a cousin in Gratis who owns several acres. He's a good guy, doesnt hunt but might be willing to let you put it there. I can call him if you want. Its about 10 miles from Good Hope.



PM sent.

gt40


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 14, 2016)

Still could use more help.

gt40


----------



## Milkman (Mar 14, 2016)

There are a couple of mobile home park options in the vicinity of Good Hope.

One is just south of downtown Monroe just off hwy 11 (Broad St) I think it is named Southside Park (or similar)
The other may be closer to the intersection you mention.  It is over on Harry Arnold road sort of between Snows Mill Rd and Hwy 78. It is called Simmeron Park.

They may have a lot you could rent for the season or year round.


----------



## Chestnut (Mar 14, 2016)

*good hope unfriendly area with corn clubs ///*

guess the good old boys that move here , across from you 
 are;nt going to help anyone ,,  after they ran off the org leaser   meet them two seasons ago  , they want yo to think they know everyone in Grayson  and around ,  but they are not the old snellville buds ( old Len should have given me or rick the lease , ) and he would still be there.. 
stuck up printer and saleman I guess ????? wanted me to know all the big familys in Grayson ( like i didnt live there over 25 years lollolllollolloll 
 sure glad they dont go to church with me and act like super christians it would be a fast sunday  lollollol 
 any good luck down there joe , get ready to move  and keep hunting    , did u call my brother in law 
heck pull it down to jasper and park it  , we are full , but should have plenty of room for a camper , nice safe camp with cameras and locals watching the camp 
chestnut 
 steve Landress


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 15, 2016)

Chestnut,

I don't have your brother in laws name & number. Could you send me a PM with the info?

Thanks.

gt40


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 16, 2016)

Didnt get your p.m.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 17, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Didnt get your p.m.



I tried again.

gt40


----------



## Milkman (Mar 17, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Didnt get your p.m.





GT-40 GUY said:


> I tried again.
> 
> gt40



Click on his user name and select "send message" instead of typing the name.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 17, 2016)

I did that twice and clicked on send private message. I think I did it correctly. I have done this many times and never had a problem before.

gt40


----------

